# Bisping should seek legal action.



## RushFan (Aug 25, 2007)

If Bisping is severely injured at all from his fight with Henderson I see no reason why he could not take the matter to court. 
Henderson stated various times that he was aware that Bisping was knocked out and landed the final strike merely to exact some "revenge". This is clearly an unsportsmanlike act and under UFC rule 22 it constitutes a foul:

22. Engaging in an unsportsmanlike conduct that causes an injury to an opponent.

There are many examples of malicious fouls in sporting contest being prosecuted under civil laws. 
http://www.smh.com.au/news/League/McCracken-set-to-chase-35m-payout/2005/02/22/1109046921857.html
http://www.guardian.co.uk/football/2003/dec/13/sport.comment

There should be no room in MMA for what Henderson did.


----------



## Danomac (Oct 15, 2006)

He said he knew in mid air. How the **** do you stop yourself. Bisping is probably fine.


----------



## Prolific (May 7, 2009)

im pretty sure that rule applies to the ufc being able to terminate or suspend someones contract. They sign waivers so that they or there families cant sue. These fighters know what there getting into that was one hit before the ref stopped the fight it wasnt like soky where he repeatedly punched a dude after the ref stopped the fight. He finished the fight like everyones has been taught since the history of sports play,Go until the whistle or play until it's stopped which he did. Your trying to punish a man for having powerful hands he knocked him out with one punch and the fight didnt get stopped so he put another shot in. Nobody said anything about BJ penn's flurry when he knocked out sean sherk and punched him another 3 times while he was out nobody said anything about brock lesnar pummiling frank mir repeatedly when he was knocked out already because these guys are fighters and know to keep going until the ref comes.


----------



## attention (Oct 18, 2006)

Disagree.

He hadnt actually won the fight until the ref stopped it.

The fighter doesnt decide when the fight is over, the ref decides that.

If Bisping wants to sue somebody, he should sue Yamasaki for being so far out of position that he couldnt stop the fight fast enough to protect Bisping from taking more damage... which IMHO is unsubstantiated btw.


----------



## billhicks (Nov 24, 2008)

I can see both sides of the argument. It's not black and white.

One one side the ref hadn't stopped the fight so Hendo has a duty to keep going until he does.

On the other side, he knew Bisping was out and still punched him....

However, the stupidest thing about this is that he admitted it. If he hadn't we wouldn't be having this discussion.


----------



## WarHERO (Dec 31, 2006)

I've seen way worse when the opponent is out and the other fighter just rips him a new one for memory sake.


----------



## T.Bone (Oct 15, 2008)

attention said:


> Disagree.
> 
> He hadnt actually won the fight until the ref stopped it.
> 
> ...


I agree. I mean Hendo's in there to do a job and he's gonna do it until the ref say's stop.


----------



## sNuFf_rEaLiTy (Feb 2, 2009)

RushFan said:


> If Bisping is severely injured at all from his fight with Henderson I see no reason why he could not take the matter to court.
> Henderson stated various times that he was aware that Bisping was knocked out and landed the final strike merely to exact some "revenge". This is clearly an unsportsmanlike act and under UFC rule 22 it constitutes a foul:
> 
> 22. Engaging in an unsportsmanlike conduct that causes an injury to an opponent.
> ...


you should seek a new forum.

maybe one that involves fairies, and rainbows.


----------



## Fozzy Fiend (Jun 27, 2009)

EVERYONE, GET OVER IT ALREADY! Hendo said in the post fight press conference, he didnt know he was out and he was just playing to the crowd. 

PLUS, you DONT STOP TILL THE REF STOPS IT!!!

END....OF....DISCUSSION!!!!!


Were you guys bitching this much about the Rampage/Silva stoppage a few months ago too? GEEZ


----------



## NATAS (Jun 30, 2008)

Your such a loser, he had it comming. There have been much much worse examples of this sort of stuff.


----------



## attention (Oct 18, 2006)

billhicks said:


> ...
> On the other side, he knew Bisping was out and still punched him....
> 
> However, the stupidest thing about this is that he admitted it. If he hadn't we wouldn't be having this discussion.


IMHO, there isnt much thought going on in the heat of battle... 

Its not Hendos job to protect the other guy, the ref is supposed to step in for that.

How many times did Wandy eat shots AFTER getting dropped by Page? 
This is nothing new for the UFC nor for MMA in general.
I dont see why people seem to be making an issue of this, its as if this is the first time its ever happened... and now we are talking legal action? :sarcastic12:


----------



## jasvll (Mar 28, 2007)

Henderson operated 100% within the rules and didn't receive a foul for any action. If Bisping has a case, so does every other fighter that comes out on the losing end.


----------



## Grotty (Jul 21, 2006)

Henderson commited a serious foul, he knew Bisping was out and even my dead Gran could see there was no need for a follow up flying elbow.
White showed a spineless approach to it by saying "henderson was joking", any educated person knows thats BS and it showed White for who he is.
Lets face it Hendo is way above Bispings level and will be for a few years and yet White blew smoke up Bispings arse saying he could win if he fought the perfect fight, FFS that was pathetic.
It was a great win until Hendo showed his true colours.
I hope that Henderson gets to fight Marquadt and gets his return from Karma.
I would have expected like most fighters Hendo would have the sense to keep his mouth shut for the foul but he showed a Matt Hughes type bully attitude by showing off with his childish comment.
Oh i seem to remember Sobral getting kicked out for a similar issue


----------



## xeberus (Apr 23, 2007)

Unfortunately not. I'm not sure how the court system works in the UK or in Australia but it would be foolhardy for bisping to think he could get a dime if he sued. He has no legal ground to stand on, if he broke any rules then why did the UFC take no action? They would be forced to, as would the athletic commission. You have to remember this is MMA, this is not rugby or football. In those sports you try to win as a team and that does not require you hurt anyone, in MMA that is the whole idea. It would be a stretch of a stretch of a stretch to even sue, he would most definitely lose and most likely be successfully counter sued. 

In america you can sue someone for almost anything, but it has to be at least somewhat reasonable in most cases to have any success. Reasonable persons standard.

(forgot to slip this in up there, im talking strictly about the american court system, i am not familiar with those outside the states)


----------



## attention (Oct 18, 2006)

You are entitled to your opinion about Hendo 'commited a serious foul'... 

Apparently the UFC doesnt think so, nor does the SAC... so you can continue your denial 

anyhoo... this thread is about 'legal action'.


----------



## T.Bone (Oct 15, 2008)

These things are gonna happen. If your fighting somebody and they're trying to knock the f**k out of you, you're gonna keep going until the ref tells you to stop.


----------



## Grotty (Jul 21, 2006)

attention said:


> You are entitled to your opinion about Hendo 'commited a serious foul'...
> 
> Apparently the UFC doesnt think so, nor does the SAC... so you can continue your denial
> 
> anyhoo... this thread is about 'legal action'.


If its my post your commenting on i have no problem with Henderson winning i just have a problem with the UFC letting Bisping fight him and Hendersons pathetic after shot. 
Put the shoe on the other foot, would Bisping got away with that?? (okay not much chance of him KOing anyone but lets pretend:thumb02


----------



## 70seven (Mar 5, 2007)

He did nothing wrong. Plenty of fighters get hit after they are knocked out, the refs don't always have time to stop the fight in time for that lats punch to get in. IT happened 100's of times in MMA. No one ever complained about thoes ones. About Henderson admitting it. I don't see a problem with it, when Bisping hit the ground it was within the rules to keep punching and he was expected to do so. No one knew how "bad" Bisping was knocked out. Henderson has a fraction of a second to think "is it over? or do I punch him". Rampage got two shots on Wand when he was on the ground and knocked out, no one complained. 

About Bisping sueing.. haha, about what? Getting punched in a MMA fight. 

If Henderson kept punching AFTER the ref stopped the fight THEN I would be on Bisping's side and would want Henderson to be punished. Its not wrong in MMA to keep hitting your oponant when they hit the ground after being knocked out.


----------



## carlosevenos (Sep 17, 2008)

i think what hendo did was a disgrace. After he knocked him down a second or two had passed, then he jumped on. He was clearly out, theres no way hendo didnt know. And i have no idea why hendo was dumb enough to admit it


----------



## attention (Oct 18, 2006)

Grotty said:


> If its my post your commenting on i have no problem with Henderson winning i just have a problem with the UFC letting Bisping fight him and Hendersons pathetic after shot.
> Put the shoe on the other foot, would Bisping got away with that?? (okay not much chance of him KOing anyone but lets pretend:thumb02


Sure thing... thats why I mentioned the Wandy/Page KO...

Im a HUGE Wandy fan and it didnt even phase me a peep when Page dropped more bombs on him ... even causing Wandys leg to twitch out... I dont fault Page for that.

Its not the fighters job to decided when he considers the fight over... and although some fighters like to believe they have that power (*cough* Penn *cough*) they do not get to chose when they win.

So had the shoe been placed on the other foot... yeah, so... I would have to bow down to Bisping for getting the better of Hendo... thats it. The LAST thing I would be talking about is legal action :confused05:


----------



## Grotty (Jul 21, 2006)

attention said:


> So had the shoe been placed on the other foot... yeah, so... I would have to bow down to Bisping for getting the better of Hendo... thats it. The LAST thing I would be talking about is legal action :confused05:


Fair enough:thumbsup:, but to the point that grips my SH** fighters obviously do the "extra" shots now and again, i think what done it for Hendo was his comments after then when Dana tried to excuse it.
Hey ho its the fight game i suppose its just a shame someone of Hendos calibre during the prestige event acted like that.
Anyway regardless im still a Bisping fan i just hope he leaves the Wolfs lair and leaves all the sycophants behind and goes to the US full time to develop properly.


----------



## AceFranklin88 (Apr 21, 2007)

This thread sucks. There are either logical people who know that you go until the ref stops you, or there are Bisping nuthuggers crying foul. WAAHHHHHH Keep crying Bipsing fans. He lost. Get over over it. There was no foul. Was the ref tugging Hendo off? Nope. He threw the punch and was then instructed to stop. No foul. So keep crying little babies.


----------



## eliteroller (May 17, 2009)

I am not racist at all but this is the difference between americans and europeans. An american would take a loss and learn from it, but you guys want to take him to court. Give me a break, when you go into a fight you know it can happen to you at anytime. Stop crying about little bisping. Bisping got his ass kicked and showed he is not ready for real compitition. Look he will come back to fight guys of his caliber like Elvis Sinosic.


----------



## KGK0 (Apr 23, 2008)

Stop being a panzy, he signed up for it




http://hendersonpawnch.ytmnd.com/


----------



## carlosevenos (Sep 17, 2008)

AceFranklin88 said:


> This thread sucks. There are either logical people who know that you go until the ref stops you, or there are Bisping nuthuggers crying foul. WAAHHHHHH Keep crying Bipsing fans. He lost. Get over over it. There was no foul. Was the ref tugging Hendo off? Nope. He threw the punch and was then instructed to stop. No foul. So keep crying little babies.


i doesnt matter that im a fan of bisping. Tbh i found it quite funny he got ko'd cos he really deserved it. Its because hendo admitted it, and thats already enough. He didnt jump directly onto him aswell, he waited a sec beforehand


----------



## RushFan (Aug 25, 2007)

It doesn't matter that the fight was not over. 
Rule 22 deals with "unsportsmanlike conduct" and I strongly argue that striking someone who you know to be unconscious is an unsportsmanlike act. 
As someone has already said the key to the whole issue is the fact that Henderson admitted he landed an unnecessary strike.


----------



## Grotty (Jul 21, 2006)

AceFranklin88 said:


> This thread sucks. There are either logical people who know that you go until the ref stops you, or there are Bisping nuthuggers crying foul. WAAHHHHHH Keep crying Bipsing fans. He lost. Get over over it. There was no foul. Was the ref tugging Hendo off? Nope. He threw the punch and was then instructed to stop. No foul. So keep crying little babies.


Its not about Bisping losing (read the posts properly) i thought the Right hand Hendo threw was damn on perfect, it was the thought out cheap shot i personally disagree with.
If the ref started "tugging off" Hendo i hope he had some tissue.


----------



## nyc05 (Oct 1, 2008)

Henderson didn't do anything wrong. He is supposed to fight until the fight is called over, which it was not.

People cite what Babalu did, but the difference was that the ref tried stopping him and Babalu kept going. This was NOT the case with Hendo/Bisping.

Henderson did nothing wrong.


----------



## AceFranklin88 (Apr 21, 2007)

Grotty said:


> Its not about Bisping losing (read the posts properly) i thought the Right hand Hendo threw was damn on perfect, it was the thought out cheap shot i personally disagree with.
> If the ref started "tugging off" Hendo i hope he had some tissue.


Cheap shot? Nope. Look at Irvin vs Ramirez. Irvin thought he had the KO and backed off. The ref didn't stop it and he had to run in and finish with more unnecessary shots. You must go until the ref stops it. It doesn't matter how much you disagree with it, it's not a foul. That's why I think it's about Bisping losing.


----------



## D.P. (Oct 8, 2008)

No he shouldn't.

Ridiculous and unnecessary.


----------



## xeberus (Apr 23, 2007)

RushFan said:


> It doesn't matter that the fight was not over.
> Rule 22 deals with "unsportsmanlike conduct" and I strongly argue that striking someone who you know to be unconscious is an unsportsmanlike act.
> As someone has already said the key to the whole issue is the fact that Henderson admitted he landed an unnecessary strike.


The problem is that in a court they would tear what he said to pieces. What did he really say? Did he say "i purposefully, hit michael bisping after i knew he was unconscious, for the specific purpose of causing him damage" even if he did he would still beat the case against him after he lawyered up. It really would be a very far-fetched lawsuit. I am certainly not saying what he did was right, but its one of those things you really can't do much about. 

Rampage vs Wanderlei, that was actually much worse in my mind, but still not a violation of any rules.


----------



## AceFranklin88 (Apr 21, 2007)

xeberus said:


> The problem is that in a court they would tear what he said to pieces. What did he really say? Did he say "i purposefully, hit michael bisping after i knew he was unconscious, for the specific purpose of causing him damage" even if he did he would still beat the case against him after he lawyered up. It really would be a very far-fetched lawsuit. I am certainly not saying what he did was right, but its one of those things you really can't do much about.
> 
> Rampage vs Wanderlei, that was actually much worse in my mind, but still not a violation of any rules.


Agreed. The whole court case thing is just laughable. I honestly can't believe there's a thread like this right now.


----------



## Couchwarrior (Jul 13, 2007)

He did what he was supposed to do. The only dumb thing was telling Rogan that he did it on purpose, but that was after the fight.


----------



## Grotty (Jul 21, 2006)

AceFranklin88 said:


> Cheap shot? Nope. Look at Irvin vs Ramirez. Irvin thought he had the KO and backed off. The ref didn't stop it and he had to run in and finish with more unnecessary shots. You must go until the ref stops it. It doesn't matter how much you disagree with it, it's not a foul. That's why I think it's about Bisping losing.


Its not about losing, i believed he was being given to Hendo way too early, i appreciate all MMA fighters i couldnt give a toss what country they are from, for example if Bisping were to fight Wanderlei i would support Wanderlei because of his attitude, history and his heart, are you pegging British fans as Bisping fans only??
You can give an example regards Irvin good for you but Henderson boasted about it so that it my book states it was an intentional foul, Dana whites apology was an after thought. Should Bisping pursue it legally as the thread starter suggests ? i say no.


----------



## DragonStriker (Feb 11, 2009)

attention said:


> Sure thing... thats why I mentioned the Wandy/Page KO...
> 
> Im a HUGE Wandy fan and it didnt even phase me a peep when Page dropped more bombs on him ... even causing Wandys leg to twitch out... I dont fault Page for that.
> 
> ...


Yeah that was funny when BJ Penn did that but he gave Hughes a beating so the ref did the right thing on stopping it.


----------



## Finnsidious (Mar 14, 2009)

I think a lot of people are missing the point here, the point isn't that Henderson hit Bisping after he was obviously out, the point is, he _knew _he was hitting him after he was out.

Fighters get hammered all the time when they shouldn't, but most of the time it's because the ref can't get in there fast enough, or because the guy doing it isn't dumb enough to say so. In this case, Henderson admitted he knew he was out and hit him. Anyone who believes the 'I was joking' stuff, well, you probably still believe in Santa Claus too I guess.

All you have to do is look at the rulebook, it's perfectly clear and it makes a distinction between fighters state of mind. Of course that distinction is impossible for a referee or anyone else to make in the heat of the moment...unless the guy admits it...like Henderson did.

The talk of legal action is absurd, it would be up to the UFC to enforce the sportsmanlike clause, and they aren't going to,mostly because the video won't look that bad, it was only one punch, and because Henderson is more popular than Bisping. They could easily discipline Henderson, they kicked out Babalu for holding a choke too long, and that's exactly what Henderson did, he tried to hurt a fighter when he knew the fight was over.

I don't actually care that much, I don't like Bisping, but the point is Henderson's frame of mind, and the UFC has provisions for dealing with it.




eliteroller said:


> I am not racist at all but this is the difference between americans and europeans. An american would take a loss and learn from it, but you fairies want to take him to court. Give me a break, when you go into a fight you know it can happen to you at anytime. Stop crying about little bisping. Bisping got his ass kicked and showed he is not ready for real compitition. Look he will come back to fight guys of his caliber like Elvis Sinosic.


 Not to derail the thread, but I just had to laugh at this. Americans take people to court more than any other country by far, they are the most litigious people in the world. I seem to remember some woman successfully sueing MacDonalds because she spilled coffee in her lap while driving. Europeans go to court? Lol.


----------



## Halebop (Oct 10, 2006)

AceFranklin88 said:


> Agreed. The whole court case thing is just laughable. I honestly can't believe there's a thread like this right now.


No its not laughable at all actually but Bisping wouldn't sue under Rule 22 of the UFC. Without giving a long winded explanation (Oh....I can if some guy after me wants to say Im full of shit) Bisping has a great claim in civil court against Dan Henderson and perhaps even the UFC for failing on all sorts of levels. In Civil Court the question wouldn't turn on the fact that the ref hadn't stop him. It normally would yes, but not when you have a dumb-ass admission like Hendo's post fight interview. 

When someone finally loses their career from a blow like that, gets brain damaged, or dies, the Fertitta's and Dana will have fun explaining the lack of action against Hendo and the fact that he was rewarded 100K for his conduct. 

Bisping is taking it like a champ and Hendo should be greatful. But does everyone see why Hendo's title bout is in question? In case a fire breaks out over this whole debacle but that doesn't look like it is happening and Hendo fans have Bisping to thank. I am very dissappointed in Hendo.


----------



## Hotspur (May 28, 2009)

> I am not racist at all but this is the difference between americans and europeans.


The TS is from Australia  and it's probably more xenophobic than racist.

A law suites ridiculous it's a MMA fight!The fighters know what there getting into and i'm sure UFC has that base covered.
If Bisping had got a career threating injury caused by the second hit it would of been very bad for the sports image though.


----------



## Breadfan (Jan 3, 2008)

i thought this thread was a total joke...


turns out it was serious. it still delivered though


----------



## eliteroller (May 17, 2009)

Follow the thread moron, you people brought up legal action. It is not about McDonalds its about asswipes saying bisping should bring HENDO to court. I did not bring it up your fellow Europeans did.


----------



## AceFranklin88 (Apr 21, 2007)

Grotty said:


> Its not about losing, i believed he was being given to Hendo way too early, i appreciate all MMA fighters i couldnt give a toss what country they are from, for example if Bisping were to fight Wanderlei i would support Wanderlei because of his attitude, history and his heart, are you pegging British fans as Bisping fans only??
> You can give an example regards Irvin good for you but Henderson boasted about it so that it my book states it was an intentional foul, Dana whites apology was an after thought. Should Bisping pursue it legally as the thread starter suggests ? i say no.


Oh yea. I remember that part in my post that calls the British the only Bisping fans. :sarcastic12:

Nobody is trying to turn this into a "British fans need to stop crying about it" thread. So stop trying to make it seem that way. There are Bisping fans from everywhere. 




Halebop said:


> No its not laughable at all actually but Bisping wouldn't sue under Rule 22 of the UFC. Without giving a long winded explanation (Oh....I can if some guy after me wants to say Im full of shit) Bisping has a great claim in civil court against Dan Henderson and perhaps even the UFC for failing on all sorts of levels. In Civil Court the question wouldn't turn on the fact that the ref hadn't stop him. It normally would yes, but not when you have a dumb-ass admission like Hendo's post fight interview.
> 
> When someone finally loses their career from a blow like that, gets brain damaged, or dies, the Fertitta's and Dana will have fun explaining the lack of action against Hendo and the fact that he was rewarded 100K for his conduct.
> 
> Bisping is taking it like a champ and Hendo should be greatful. But does everyone see why Hendo's title bout is in question? In case a fire breaks out over this whole debacle but that doesn't look like it is happening and Hendo fans have Bisping to thank. I am very dissappointed in Hendo.


Oh c'mon....

There have been much worse cases than this crap whether the fighters admitted it or not. Where were the lawsuit threads then? Fact is, there will be no lawsuit. There will be no punishment. Mark my words on that.


----------



## xeberus (Apr 23, 2007)

Halebop said:


> No its not laughable at all actually but Bisping wouldn't sue under Rule 22 of the UFC. Without giving a long winded explanation (Oh....I can if some guy after me wants to say Im full of shit) Bisping has a great claim in civil court against Dan Henderson and perhaps even the UFC for failing on all sorts of levels. In Civil Court the question wouldn't turn on the fact that the ref hadn't stop him. It normally would yes, but not when you have a dumb-ass admission like Hendo's post fight interview.
> 
> When someone finally loses their career from a blow like that, gets brain damaged, or dies, the Fertitta's and Dana will have fun explaining the lack of action against Hendo and the fact that he was rewarded 100K for his conduct.
> 
> Bisping is taking it like a champ and Hendo should be greatful. But does everyone see why Hendo's title bout is in question? In case a fire breaks out over this whole debacle but that doesn't look like it is happening and Hendo fans have Bisping to thank. I am very dissappointed in Hendo.


I am that guy, you are full of shit. Bisping has no claim to punitive damages what so ever. So please tell me why you think otherwise.

"Normally, I'm not that way in fights," Henderson said. "I know if the guy is out, I tend to stop. I knew I hit him out. I think that one was just to shut him up a bit."


----------



## AceFranklin88 (Apr 21, 2007)

xeberus said:


> I am that guy, you are full of shit. Bisping has no claim to punitive damages what so ever. So please tell me why you think otherwise.
> 
> "Normally, I'm not that way in fights," Henderson said. "I know if the guy is out, I tend to stop. I knew I hit him out. I think that one was just to shut him up a bit."


Goddammit, exactly. I seriously want to know, in detail, how Bisping would have a legitimate case in court. If he has a case, then you probably think he could win. Please explain how. When he comes back with brain trauma that can be directly linked to being hit while out, I'll believe he has a case. Until then, it's laughable.


----------



## TraMaI (Dec 10, 2007)

Grotty said:


> Henderson commited a serious foul, he knew Bisping was out and even my dead Gran could see there was no need for a follow up flying elbow.
> White showed a spineless approach to it by saying "henderson was joking", any educated person knows thats BS and it showed White for who he is.
> Lets face it Hendo is way above Bispings level and will be for a few years and yet White blew smoke up Bispings arse saying he could win if he fought the perfect fight, FFS that was pathetic.
> It was a great win until Hendo showed his true colours.
> ...


Biased post is Biased. Seriously, Babalu got kicked out because he held a choke for about 3 seconds while the ref was stopping it. This doesnt even compare to that. Everything Henderson did is completely within the rules. Same with wand/page because you go until the ref stops it or you lose fights. Deal with it or stop watching the UFC. 

People need to stop being butthurt because Bisping got smoked. Like most people said, "where was this attitude during Wand/Page or Penn/Sherk"?

EDIT: Also, you arent biased because you're ******* British buddy, you're biased because YOU HAVE A MICHAEL BISPING AVATAR!


----------



## NoYards (Sep 7, 2008)

Finnsidious said:


> I think a lot of people are missing the point here, the point isn't that Henderson hit Bisping after he was obviously out, the point is, he _knew _he was hitting him after he was out.
> 
> Fighters get hammered all the time when they shouldn't, but most of the time it's because the ref can't get in there fast enough, or because the guy doing it isn't dumb enough to say so. In this case, Henderson admitted he knew he was out and hit him. Anyone who believes the 'I was joking' stuff, well, you probably still believe in Santa Claus too I guess.
> 
> ...


Totally agree with everything you posted here, except one thing. The legal authorities indeed could get involved (IF the prosecutor were of a mind to do so, and given that the case would be hard to prove due to the burden of proof required in a criminal case, I seriously doubt they could choose to do so.) For example, Luis Resto got caught cheating in a boxing match (removing padding from his gloves) and while the sporting commission banned his ass, the NY state authorities still charged his ass with assault and sent him and his trainer off to prison for a couple of years.

If you knowingly break the rules, the sanctioning process does not necessarily provide a fighter protection against legal consequences ... Hendo is lucky that the proof in this case is not very "legally" substantial, or he might have found his ass in court.


----------



## TraMaI (Dec 10, 2007)

Halebop said:


> No its not laughable at all actually but Bisping wouldn't sue under Rule 22 of the UFC. Without giving a long winded explanation (Oh....I can if some guy after me wants to say Im full of shit) Bisping has a great claim in civil court against Dan Henderson and perhaps even the UFC for failing on all sorts of levels. In Civil Court the question wouldn't turn on the fact that the ref hadn't stop him. It normally would yes, but not when you have a dumb-ass admission like Hendo's post fight interview.
> 
> When someone finally loses their career from a blow like that, gets brain damaged, or dies, the Fertitta's and Dana will have fun explaining the lack of action against Hendo and the fact that he was rewarded 100K for his conduct.
> 
> Bisping is taking it like a champ and Hendo should be greatful. But does everyone see why Hendo's title bout is in question? In case a fire breaks out over this whole debacle but that doesn't look like it is happening and Hendo fans have Bisping to thank. I am very dissappointed in Hendo.


Is he going to sue in a civil court for Unsportsmanlike Conduct? LOL. 

Seriously they sign WAIVERS so that if anything happens to them in the cage they can't sue. Trust me dude, I've fought in small organizations and there is NO WAY he's suing Hendo. Especially in a civil court HAHA


----------



## jasvll (Mar 28, 2007)

xeberus said:


> "Normally, I'm not that way in fights," Henderson said. "I know if the guy is out, *I tend to stop*. I knew I hit him out. I think that one was just to shut him up a bit."


 The key some are choosing not to see is that Henderson is describing his personal choices, not his professional obligations. The rules put the decision to end the fight in the hands of the ref, not the fighters. If anyone would be liable (and again, no one is), it would be Yamasaki, who was tasked with determining when the fight was over and calling it. Henderson in no way interfered with the ref's ability to do his job and didn't break any rule in doing his.


----------



## attention (Oct 18, 2006)

RushFan said:


> It doesn't matter that the fight was not over.
> Rule 22 deals with "unsportsmanlike conduct" and I strongly argue that striking someone who you know to be unconscious is an unsportsmanlike act.
> As someone has already said the key to the whole issue is the fact that Henderson admitted he landed an unnecessary strike.


Does Hendo get to choose what is 'unnecessary'?
Fighters can claim whatever they want 'after' a fight...

But during the course of the fight, the ref gets to deem what is necessary and unnecessary.

If it was 'unnecessary' why didnt the ref stop it?


----------



## xeberus (Apr 23, 2007)

TraMaI said:


> Is he going to sue in a civil court for Unsportsmanlike Conduct? LOL.
> 
> Seriously they sign WAIVERS so that if anything happens to them in the cage they can't sue. Trust me dude, I've fought in small organizations and there is NO WAY he's suing Hendo. Especially in a civil court HAHA


Yes they do sign waivers, but you can still sue for gross negligence or things that are not reasonably expected to happen and are directly related to someone elses illegal actions to which you did not agree to risk. That is why if the UFC nor the athletic commission has a problem there is nothing he can do.


----------



## BWoods (Apr 8, 2007)

I don't believe Hendo did anything that would be considered outside of the lines here. He dropped one extra shot on a guy who was out, the only thing that separates this incident is that he said he felt good about it afterward.

What Rampage did to Wandy after his KO was far worse and we all know why he threw those extra shots. What Drew Mcfedries did to Jordan Radev was far worse in terms of damage that could have been potentially done. Or what about Shogun's extra blows on Ricardo Arona, hell Rampage's extra blow on Arona. Gilbert Yvel's KO of Pedro Rizzo included some of the most dangerous post-KO shots I've ever seen. Yet he wasn't reprimanded for that. Even with his history as a dirty fighter. Extra shots happen ALL THE TIME.

If anyone is to blame, likes others have said, it's the referee. Even though Mario Yamasaki does have a history of letting fights go for too long, in this case he stopped it as fast as he could. He was just in a bad position to keep Hendo's last blow from happening. Bisping should be thankful that Dan decided to stop at just one.


----------



## TraMaI (Dec 10, 2007)

xeberus said:


> Yes they do sign waivers, but you can still sue for gross negligence or things that are not reasonably expected to happen and are directly related to someone elses illegal actions to which you did not agree to risk. That is why if the UFC nor the athletic commission has a problem there is nothing he can do.


Yeah but I don't see gross neglagence in that fight at all. Yamasaki is all over Henderson once Bisping is on the floor, he just didnt get there in time to stop it. I cant call that negligence as much as "this thing happens in MMA, stop QQing". You can see in your sig that he's moving before Henderson throws that punch too BTW.


----------



## xeberus (Apr 23, 2007)

TraMaI said:


> Yeah but I don't see gross neglagence in that fight at all. Yamasaki is all over Henderson once Bisping is on the floor, he just didnt get there in time to stop it. I cant call that negligence as much as "this thing happens in MMA, stop QQing"


Exactly. :thumb02:


also i won 6k from vbookie on ur boy fitch


----------



## The Horticulturist (Feb 16, 2009)

wow........ what a thread. Put Bisping in there with Marquardt, and after he gets kneed and kicked while he's down, and maybe even a piledriver with seconds to go in the fight, THEN pursue legal action. 

Hendo did the exact same thing he always does after knocking someone out, he makes sure htey are out. He always follows up with the Up/Down Bomb after a KO to make sure he wins. 

Legal action in this fight, is THE MOST ASSANINE THING I've ever heard for MMA. Rampage literally smashed Wandy over and over with huge right hands while he was unconscious on the ground AND with the ref struggling to get him off. But Wandy wasn't the UK posterboy.. that is the difference.


----------



## AceFranklin88 (Apr 21, 2007)

SuicideJohnson said:


> wow........ what a thread. Put Bisping in there with Marquardt, and after he gets kneed and kicked while he's down, and maybe even a piledriver with seconds to go in the fight, THEN pursue legal action.
> 
> Hendo did the exact same thing he always does after knocking someone out, he makes sure htey are out. He always follows up with the Up/Down Bomb after a KO to make sure he wins.
> 
> Legal action in this fight, is THE MOST ASSANINE THING I've ever heard for MMA. Rampage literally smashed Wandy over and over with huge right hands while he was unconscious on the ground AND with the ref struggling to get him off. But Wandy wasn't the UK posterboy.. that is the difference.


Yea didn't he do that to Wandy at Pride 33 as well? Maybe Wandy should pursue legal action too.


----------



## attention (Oct 18, 2006)

Yamasaki couldnt do anything because:

1) it happened so fast
2) he was out of position


So really, what should happen is that the UFC should:

1) force fighters to slow things down and contemplate possible repercussion if they act too hastily
2) stop fights in mid stream to allow refs to get into position

:sarcastic12:

EDIT: 

actually (2) should read:

2) fighters should STOP fighting until refs are in position or else suffer possible litigation for failing to do so


----------



## xeberus (Apr 23, 2007)

attention said:


> Yamasaki couldnt do anything because:
> 
> 1) it happened so fast
> 2) he was out of position
> ...


----------



## Hotspur (May 28, 2009)

> But Wandy wasn't the UK posterboy.. that is the difference.


The difference is Henderson ADMITED he knowingly hit an unconscious oponent,it's got nothing to do with the UK.

The original post is what IF bisping had been seriesly hurt by the second shot,would he then have a claim?


----------



## TraMaI (Dec 10, 2007)

xeberus said:


> Exactly. :thumb02:
> 
> 
> also i won 6k from vbookie on ur boy fitch


DAMN STRAIGHT. Me too Lol


Also my reaction to Attention's post was the same as yours haha.


----------



## shatterproof (Jul 16, 2008)

to chime in with the same statement i've made in other threads, and the same statement others have repeated here:

It is not Hendo's job to decide when the fight ends. It is his job to punish his opponent until the ref stops it. That is what he did. 

How many times have we seen someone not follow up on a knockdown and decried them for foolishly not finishing the fight? Hendo did his job exactly as perscribed. Hendo did not break the rules, he did what he is paid to do. if it made you cringe... perhaps ballet is the sport for you? 

seems like a lot of people here missed the Pride days. ahh, head stomps.


----------



## Drogo (Nov 19, 2006)

Legal action is out of the question. Even if this is a foul under UFC rules or NSAC rules that isn't enough to pursue a legal claim. Legal action would only be possible if the foul was so far beyond normal that it would fall under the label of "something fighter's don't consent to when they agree to fight". 

Example: Marty McSorley on Donald Brashear. He was charged with assault and rightfully so. In hockey you expect to get hit with a stick occassionally and you don't sue someone everytime you get slashed but this was so far beyond normal that outside intervention (outside the NHL) was reasonable.

One of the things you do consent to is the possibility your opponent may occassionally break the rules and the penalties for that are up to the ref/NSAC/UFC. 

Having said that, Henderson did break a rule in my mind (unsportsmanlike conduct) because he knew Bisping was out and hit him anyway. People keep bringing up the idea that he shouldn't stop until the ref jumps in. Irrelevant, totally irrelevant because Hendo already admitted he knew he was out. This "it was a joke" stuff is laughable BS. 

Hendo was out of line, he should be penalized by the UFC/NSAC but he won't be. A lawsuit is ridiculous though.


----------



## Halebop (Oct 10, 2006)

xeberus said:


> I am that guy, you are full of shit. Bisping has no claim to punitive damages what so ever. So please tell me why you think otherwise.
> 
> "Normally, I'm not that way in fights," Henderson said. "I know if the guy is out, I tend to stop. I knew I hit him out. I think that one was just to shut him up a bit."


Yeah you are that guy and your point is worse then I imagine it would be so here is your answer and if you want to insult afterwords I am all for it because I am insulting you for such a dumb question. You can insult but you can't dispute this, its fact son:

I didn't even mention punitive damages moron. I'm talking actual damages. Do you know what those are? If you don't, go pay tuition like I did to find out. 

Bisping would be entitled to actual damages for pain and suffering (past and future), diminished earning capacity, 3) medical expenses. Bisping would need expert testimony for future medical and future pain and suffering damages...easily done with such a blatant act. 

But Bispings not doing that but he could if he wanted to. Wow, I just proofread this and I have to say that is a schooling. Im gonna print this up and put it in my resume. Thanks.


----------



## Breadfan (Jan 3, 2008)

Halebop said:


> Yeah you are that guy and your point is worse then I imagine it would be so here is your answer and if you want to insult afterwords I am all for it because I am insulting you for such a dumb question. You can insult but you can't dispute this, its fact son:
> 
> I didn't even mention punitive damages moron. I'm talking actual damages. Do you know what those are? If you don't, go pay tuition like I did to find out.
> 
> ...


All due respect, as I've seen a lot of quality posts from you, but that one looked like a 10 year old got together with Brock Lesnar to come up with that. Cocky much?

Anyone who sues for Pain and Suffering or medical bills for a fight that was 100% within the rules needs to find a different sport, and a damn good lawyer


----------



## Hotspur (May 28, 2009)

> People keep bringing up the idea that he shouldn't stop until the ref jumps in. Irrelevant, totally irrelevant because Hendo already admitted he knew he was out.


I dont have a problem with the hit it's the statement during the interview what was wrong.
Bisping was still on the ground when Henderson said what he said,what IF he never got back up? Would Bispings family then have a claim against him?
Under the law (uk) your still responsible for your own actions regardless of being in an octogan or not.
But Uk law has no Jurisdiction in America,what does American law say?


----------



## TraMaI (Dec 10, 2007)

Halebop said:


> Yeah you are that guy and your point is worse then I imagine it would be so here is your answer and if you want to insult afterwords I am all for it because I am insulting you for such a dumb question. You can insult but you can't dispute this, its fact son:
> 
> I didn't even mention punitive damages moron. I'm talking actual damages. Do you know what those are? If you don't, go pay tuition like I did to find out.
> 
> ...


GO ahead and put it on your resume you douche. You'll never get a job in your life.


You seem to be missing the key fact that THEY ******* SIGN DEATH WAIVERS YOU IDIOT!


----------



## Grotty (Jul 21, 2006)

EDIT: Also, you arent biased because you're ******* British buddy, you're biased because YOU HAVE A MICHAEL BISPING AVATAR![/QUOTE]

No not quite, read my earlier harsh critisims of Bispings fight with Leben i even allowed a sig bet loser to take down his sig bigging up Bisping because i thought bisping was a dick in the fight. Prior to this avatar ive had the Barnett avatar, Liddell Avatar and a werewolf one as well.
Hows my avatar make me biased omg hahaaha


----------



## TraMaI (Dec 10, 2007)

Your avatar makes you biased because you're obviousl a fan regardless of earlier sentiments towards him. I'd be saying the same thing if you had a Hendo avatar and were arguing the opposite point/


----------



## RushFan (Aug 25, 2007)

Can a Mod add a vote to this thread?

It should say : Is maliciously striking an already clearly unconscious fighter an unsportsmanlike act? Yes or No.

We don't need to talk about fighting till the ref stops it. It's about protecting fighters who are defenseless. 
Remember Cantwell vs Razak? Cantwell was right to snap his arm (wrong to gloat about it though) because Razak refused to tap. Razak was conscious and should have acknowledged the danger he was in. The difference is Bisping was unconscious. He can no longer protect his own safety.


----------



## xeberus (Apr 23, 2007)

Halebop said:


> Yeah you are that guy and your point is worse then I imagine it would be so here is your answer and if you want to insult afterwords I am all for it because I am insulting you for such a dumb question. You can insult but you can't dispute this, its fact son:
> 
> I didn't even mention punitive damages moron. I'm talking actual damages. Do you know what those are? If you don't, go pay tuition like I did to find out.
> 
> ...


Jesus, what's with the insults? We are trying to have a civil discussion here. 

"DAMAGES, PUNITIVE - The purpose of punitive damages is to punish a defendant and to deter a defendant and others from committing similar acts in the future.

Plaintiff has the burden of proving that punitive damages should be awarded, and the amount, by a preponderance of the evidence. punitive damages may be awarded only if defendant's conduct was malicious, or in reckless disregard of plaintiff's rights."

These are the only damages he would be suing for, he got hurt? He was in pain? He was in a fight and that is very common. 

Calling me a moron? All fighters in the UFC are insured, and diminished earning capability? Henderson would have to of done something wrong, there would be no basis with which to sue. Thank you for telling me all the things he "could" possibly sue for, regardless of how ridiculous they might be. 

Such a dumb question? In your original post you assumed someone would ask you to explain as you hinted in your quotations. Your are a ******* idiot, and you only hoped someone wouldn't call your bluff and take your stupid comments at face value. You are a joke and have yet to answer my question.


----------



## Walker (May 27, 2007)

*Keep the argument/thread going but without the personal insults fellas.*​


----------



## TraMaI (Dec 10, 2007)

xeberus said:


> Jesus, what's with the insults? We are trying to have a civil discussion here.
> 
> "DAMAGES, PUNITIVE - The purpose of punitive damages is to punish a defendant and to deter a defendant and others from committing similar acts in the future.
> 
> ...


Plz Xeb, plz lemme sux ya cock? lol


You basically just said all the things I wanted to say but I get baited by trolls and too angered by people stupidity to type them all out.


----------



## RushFan (Aug 25, 2007)

Cheers for all the neg reps too guys. I deserve them for inciting an intelligent debate.


----------



## Halebop (Oct 10, 2006)

TraMaI said:


> GO ahead and put it on your resume you douche. You'll never get a job in your life.
> 
> 
> You seem to be missing the key fact that THEY ******* SIGN DEATH WAIVERS YOU NICE FELLA!


A death waiver? Really? Like the ones they sign in mortal kombat? You know that's the only reason they are allowed to finish their opponent, right?


----------



## rean1mator (Nov 20, 2006)

Well you're definitely not racist but quite surely ignorant. There's a very big difference between racisim and nationalism. durrrr...

both of which are pretty IGNORANT.

The way i see it Karma's a bitch and regardless of whether Bisping is english or american he's still a douchebag and possibly one of the biggest one's in the UFC. 

Dude needs to grow up both emotionally and skill wise. He's always been a mid tier fighter acting like a world class fighter giving no respect to a top tier fighter like Hendo. And about the most ungracious winner I've seen. ie. his behavior after getting his ass kicked by Hamill.

MMA is like ANY sport. You play until the whistle blows, which Hendo did as he should. 





eliteroller said:


> I am not racist at all but this is the difference between americans and europeans. An american would take a loss and learn from it, but you fairies want to take him to court. Give me a break, when you go into a fight you know it can happen to you at anytime. Stop crying about little bisping. Bisping got his ass kicked and showed he is not ready for real compitition. Look he will come back to fight guys of his caliber like Elvis Sinosic.


----------



## H-Deep (Feb 3, 2009)

Your thread will get Neg repped because this forum is full of people who hate Bisping, for stupid reasons. Henderson lost to Rich Franklin but no one brings that up in every single post that involves Henderson do they? But anything that involves Bisping involves well he lost to Matt Hamill etc,

What Henderson did doesn’t warrant legal advice or anything but as far as im concerned it was a bitch move and he will get what’s coming to him. He knew what he was doing and he only came out after saying he was playing up to crowd etc because Dana had words with him about it, the same reason Brock apologised.

I was a huge Hendo fan before this but i don’t really care for the guy now. In fact i just watched Hendo V Silva and it made me feel alot better. Can’t wait for hendo Silva 2 so he gets beaten again


----------



## xeberus (Apr 23, 2007)

Halebop said:


> A death waiver? Really? Like the ones they sign in mortal kombat? You know that's the only reason they are allowed to finish their opponent, right?


sigh* They really do have these, they aren't uncommon. I believe I had to sign one when I went bungee jumping "wrongful death, due to negligence" is typically how they have it worded. 



TraMaI said:


> Plz Xeb, plz lemme sux ya cock? lol
> 
> 
> You basically just said all the things I wanted to say but I get baited by trolls and too angered by people stupidity to type them all out.


lawl, xD


----------



## Mckeever (Apr 26, 2009)

RushFan said:


> Cheers for all the neg reps too guys. I deserve them for inciting an intelligent debate.












Sucks to be me.


----------



## TraMaI (Dec 10, 2007)

Halebop said:


> A death waiver? Really? Like the ones they sign in mortal kombat? You know that's the only reason they are allowed to finish their opponent, right?


Ever fought before? Like I said I have, and I've read through the waivers they give you. They're death waivers. You should seriously try doing research before you try debating a subject you apparently hardly know the half of.


----------



## attention (Oct 18, 2006)

Drogo said:


> ...
> Having said that, Henderson did break a rule in my mind (unsportsmanlike conduct) because he knew Bisping was out and hit him anyway. People keep bringing up the idea that he shouldn't stop until the ref jumps in. Irrelevant, totally irrelevant because Hendo already admitted he knew he was out. This "it was a joke" stuff is laughable BS.
> 
> Hendo was out of line, he should be penalized by the UFC/NSAC but he won't be. A lawsuit is ridiculous though.


I dont pay much heed to what a fighter says immediate post fight.

Had Hendo made a statement like this PRIOR to the actual fight... ie. "Im gonna hit him even if hes KO'd already"

Then I can see why people could be screaming bloody murder.

But this is all in retrospect and its real easy to say what shoulda coulda happened.


----------



## H-Deep (Feb 3, 2009)

eliteroller said:


> I am not racist at all but this is the difference between americans and europeans. An american would take a loss and learn from it, but you fairies want to take him to court. Give me a break, when you go into a fight you know it can happen to you at anytime. Stop crying about little bisping. Bisping got his ass kicked and showed he is not ready for real compitition. Look he will come back to fight guys of his caliber like Elvis Sinosic.


You realise the guy who made this thread is Australian right? Go read a book and educate yourself, also how you can say an American reacts like this and a European reacts like this just shows ignorance and stupidity. I watched a show earlier where an American kid went on a rampage and killed his class mates, does that mean all Americans do it and thats how Americans act? NO of course it doesn't!! This is probably one of the stupidest things i have ever read on any forum


----------



## LV 2 H8 U (Nov 7, 2006)

xeberus said:


> Jesus, what's with the insults? We are trying to have a civil discussion here.
> 
> "DAMAGES, PUNITIVE - The purpose of punitive damages is to punish a defendant and to deter a defendant and others from committing similar acts in the future.
> 
> ...


It's silly and childish to go into a fight and expect to not get hurt. Especially after "poking the tiger" for months. I don't think Hendo cares if the pu55y sues him. He deserved that shot and he got it. Now we just have to listen to all the Brits cry til UFC 101.


----------



## rean1mator (Nov 20, 2006)

One, Hendo did not clearly lose to Rich Franklin, nor did franklin clearly lose to Hendo. I'm really not a fan of either and that fight could easily have been a tie or gone both ways for each fighter.

two, my comment was based not on the sole fact that Bisping lost to Hammil. it was based on his behavior and comments immediately after the fight. He's a douchebag end of story.



H-Deep said:


> Your thread will get Neg repped because this forum is full of people who hate Bisping, for stupid reasons. Henderson lost to Rich Franklin but no one brings that up in every single post that involves Henderson do they? But anything that involves Bisping involves well he lost to Matt Hamill etc,
> 
> What Henderson did doesn’t warrant legal advice or anything but as far as im concerned it was a bitch move and he will get what’s coming to him. He knew what he was doing and he only came out after saying he was playing up to crowd etc because Dana had words with him about it, the same reason Brock apologised.
> 
> I was a huge Hendo fan before this but i don’t really care for the guy now. In fact i just watched Hendo V Silva and it made me feel alot better. Can’t wait for hendo Silva 2 so he gets beaten again


----------



## +Shogun+ (Aug 3, 2007)

You continue until the referee intervenes. I saw nothing wrong with what Hendo did at all.


----------



## H-Deep (Feb 3, 2009)

rean1mator said:


> One, Hendo did not clearly lose to Rich Franklin, nor did franklin clearly lose to Hendo. I'm really not a fan of either and that fight could easily have been a tie or gone both ways for each fighter.
> 
> two, my comment was based not on the sole fact that Bisping lost to Hammil. it was based on his behavior and comments immediately after the fight. He's a douchebag end of story.


My comments were not aimed towards your post. The fact is anyone can be a douchebag but no self respecting person attacks someone who is helpless. Ask yourself this question if you were in a fight with someone and you knew they were knocked out would you continue to hit them? 

Also for people who have similar views to me watch this at 2.09, it will guarantee to put a smile on your face


----------



## rean1mator (Nov 20, 2006)

I understand your point. I think other's have commented on that as well. He had to seal the win and fight until the ref stopped the fight. One final blow to seal the deal is hardly malicious. 



H-Deep said:


> My comments were not aimed towards your post. The fact is anyone can be a douchebag but no self respecting person attacks someone who is helpless. Ask yourself this question if you were in a fight with someone and you knew they were knocked out would you continue to hit them?
> 
> Also for people who have similar views to me watch this at 2.09, it will guarantee to put a smile on your face


----------



## HexRei (Apr 27, 2007)

billhicks said:


> I can see both sides of the argument. It's not black and white.
> 
> One one side the ref hadn't stopped the fight so Hendo has a duty to keep going until he does.
> 
> On the other side, he knew Bisping was out and still punched him....


But the thing is, he is *supposed to keep after his opponent, even if he thinks the guy is out*. There is no rule anywhere that says a fighter must stop hitting his opponent if he thinks he is unconscious, and it is not the fighter's job to make that determination anyway. RushFan's suggestion has no basis in rule or law.

And those links he provided are inapplicable for a number of reasons, not the least of which is that *Hendo did not commit a foul* when he landed that last punch. Everything he did was by the book and legal. This wildly different than someone committing a violent foul in a football match. Also, those are both from non-us sources. The US' laws and athletic sanctioning bodies are not the same so the cases aren't relevant even to an american *football* game, not to mention a sanctioned fight.


----------



## Servatose (Apr 21, 2008)

Wow... first you start off saying Bisping should take legal action, now you're posting an Anderson Silva highlight vid? Since your latest post had no relation at all to the OP, I'll address that one.

It's as simple as this: a fight doesn't end until the referee stops it. Also as a side note ... you don't join an event like the UFC if you're concerned enough about being physically damaged that you'd sue someone over something like what happened on Saturday night.


----------



## The Horticulturist (Feb 16, 2009)

I changed my avy so this doesn't count as bias 


Prettysure it's just in his instinct to do this, It isn't even enough time for him to make the decision yes or no.








This one was as brutal if not twice as bad being such a clean shot.

Hendo has never disobeyed an official, and never thrown a shot after the fight is over. Hate him if you want, but you're too sensitive if you want legal action.


----------



## Breadfan (Jan 3, 2008)

SuicideJohnson said:


> This one was as brutal if not twice as bad being such a clean shot.


That one is almost identical. It's another half punch half forearm shot.


----------



## HexRei (Apr 27, 2007)

rean1mator said:


> I understand your point. I think other's have commented on that as well. He had to seal the win and fight until the ref stopped the fight. One final blow to seal the deal is hardly malicious.


Kinda funny that you'd bring up A Silva, since he dropped James Irvin and followed him to the ground and hit him like 7 more times leaving Irvin practically comatose. His choice to walk away from Fryklund was just showing off his dominance. He had Fryklund out on his feet for half that round.


----------



## FiReMaN11d7 (Jun 30, 2009)

Haha take legal action that's funny.


----------



## Grotty (Jul 21, 2006)

Right i have had enough these are my final opinions-

Bisping is not in the same class as Hendo and wont be for a few years if at all, however he can still be a challenge if he trains right.
Hendo was excellent stalking Bisping down and credit to Hendo for staying calm and for the perfect right hand.
Bisping needs to change the people around him as i cant believe they honestly believed Bisping would win let alone dominate Hendo.
Hendos nuthuggers should accept it was a blatant cheap shot.
NO LEGAL CASE TO ANSWER - a simple shake of hands would suffice.


----------



## H-Deep (Feb 3, 2009)

Servatose said:


> Wow... first you start off saying Bisping should take legal action, now you're posting an Anderson Silva highlight vid? Since your latest post had no relation at all to the OP, I'll address that one.
> 
> It's as simple as this: a fight doesn't end until the referee stops it. Also as a side note ... you don't join an event like the UFC if you're concerned enough about being physically damaged that you'd sue someone over something like what happened on Saturday night.


You must have mistaken me for someone else as i have never posted on this forum that Bisping should seek legal advice, he has no grounds what so ever to do it. What Hendo did was unethical not illegal.

I agree with everyone who says it happens and Hendo is not the only one because yeah it does happen, but how many fighters straight after talk on the mic claiming they knew what they were doing and they did it deliberately and then claim it wasnt deliberate in an interview once they have been told off by the boss for their comments


----------



## Drogo (Nov 19, 2006)

Hotspur said:


> I dont have a problem with the hit it's the statement during the interview what was wrong.
> Bisping was still on the ground when Henderson said what he said,what IF he never got back up? Would Bispings family then have a claim against him?
> Under the law (uk) your still responsible for your own actions regardless of being in an octogan or not.
> But Uk law has no Jurisdiction in America,what does American law say?


Well I'm Canadian but American and Canadian laws are probably very similar (and so are UK laws for that matter). Of course you are responsible for your actions in the Octagon as in any sport. However, in any contact/combat sport you have consented, directly with waivers or indirectly just by playing, to a certain amount of risk. 

That risk includes not only the risk within the rules (in the case of MMA being punched, kicked, etc.) AND a certain amount of risk from illegal stuff (groin kicks, eye pokes, what Hendo did). A lawsuit is only reasonable if those illegal actions are so unusual that they are obviously something that you didn't consent to as a reasonable risk when you fight. 

What Henderson did, although a clear foul and very unsportsmanlike in my mind, clearly doesn't reach that standard of "grotesquely unusual/dangerous" or whatever the legal wording is. It is the equivalent of a slashing penalty in hockey. Yeah, it was a penalty but if it doesn't get called, whatever, move on.


----------



## Chris32 (Sep 22, 2006)

attention said:


> Disagree.
> 
> He hadnt actually won the fight until the ref stopped it.
> 
> ...


AMEN....Exactly right...


----------



## Hotspur (May 28, 2009)

> Well I'm Canadian but American and Canadian laws are probably very similar (and so are UK laws for that matter). Of course you are responsible for your actions in the Octagon as in any sport. However, in any contact/combat sport you have consented, directly with waivers or indirectly just by playing, to a certain amount of risk.
> 
> That risk includes not only the risk within the rules (in the case of MMA being punched, kicked, etc.) AND a certain amount of risk from illegal stuff (groin kicks, eye pokes, what Hendo did). A lawsuit is only reasonable if those illegal actions are so unusual that they are obviously something that you didn't consent to as a reasonable risk when you fight.
> 
> What Henderson did, although a clear foul and very unsportsmanlike in my mind, clearly doesn't reach that standard of "grotesquely unusual/dangerous" or whatever the legal wording is. It is the equivalent of a slashing penalty in hockey. Yeah, it was a penalty but if it doesn't get called, whatever, move on.


Fair enough,thanks for the explanation.
Andy


----------



## purple_haze (Oct 24, 2006)

that hit was legitimate i don't know why the bisping nuthuggers are complaining about the second hit. It is clearly stated that you can fight until the ref stops you. There are way worse incidents though that was clearly one of the most clear knockouts of the year besides ricky hatton. I've seen worse...stop crying.


----------



## Lachk (May 25, 2007)

As some of you know I am in the top tier of Bisping nuthuggers and I concede that he got KTFO by a better striker, and you keep going until you know the fight is over.

If Hendo hadn't said he knew he was KO'd then I would have no issue whatsoever, but him saying that does leave a slightly sour taste. But if the shoe was on the other foot and Bisping had done the same to Hendo (I said IF, I know it's not likely) then I would probably feel the same, but who knows....... perhaps not.

Anyway Bisping won't sue, he is a big boy and knows the risks and if you talk that much trash karma does have a habit of biting you in the ass


----------



## K R Y (Nov 19, 2007)

My christ this topic is stupid, people are so damn biast and blinded it's ridiculous.

If anything, Bispings fans should seek legal action for him circling into the right hand and asking for it all night.

(Disclaimer - do not take the above literally, you'll lose in court)


----------



## Chileandude (Jan 17, 2008)

I complained after the Page/Wandy 3 fight, but my complaints were directed not at Page but rather at the ref.

In this case it's the same, the ref is to blame.


----------



## D.P. (Oct 8, 2008)

KryOnicle said:


> My christ this topic is stupid, people are so damn biast and blinded it's ridiculous.
> 
> If anything, Bispings fans should seek legal action for him circling into the right hand and asking for it all night.
> 
> (Disclaimer - do not take the above literally, you'll lose in court)


Lmao. :thumb02:

Honestly, this discussion should have been over a long time ago.


----------



## Buckingham (Apr 8, 2007)

billhicks said:


> I can see both sides of the argument. It's not black and white.
> 
> One one side the ref hadn't stopped the fight so Hendo has a duty to keep going until he does.
> 
> ...


I truly believe the admission was just trash talk while the truth lies in him only noticing while he was in mid air.


----------



## D.P. (Oct 8, 2008)

Buckingham said:


> I truly believe the admission was just trash talk while the truth lies in him only noticing while he was in mid air.


Yup, That's what I've said.


----------



## wolfbot (Oct 5, 2008)

The fight is not over until the ref stops it. This is physical combat and fighters have every right to compete until they are told to stop, even if they know the other opponent is injured, even seriously. 

Yoshida for example, was clearly out on his feet, yet Koshcheck landed another blow. Should this case be prosecuted?

Gonzaga KO'ed Hendricks who was lying prone: he looked up, the ref did (Mazzagatti) nothing, and he belted him again.

Rich Franklin was clearly out, on his feet, and Anderson Silva kept striking.

The list is endless. 

Dude, this is actual combat, not an exhibition.


----------



## TALENT (May 21, 2008)

wolfbot said:


> Dude, this is actual combat, not an exhibition.


Trust me some people don't get this. They think everyone should be prancing around with ponies and hugging cuddle bears in enchanted meadows. Or anyone who enters the ring should be a knight in sterling plate male armor and be the champion of justice and chivalry.


----------



## flyinhawyn (Feb 5, 2007)

This thread is a joke.


----------



## Wookie (Jul 20, 2008)

There was nothing to bring charges about last time I checked they were in a fight. Just because Bisbing got wolloped doesn't mean he didn't deserve it. If Hendo really did mean to do it Mike shouldn't have talked so much sh*t. Maybe he will keep it shut next time he gets ready for a fight.


----------



## ufcrules (Jan 11, 2007)

As much as I loved it (and that's a lot), rationally Hendo was out of line. There ain't a person who watched that fight that didn't know Bisping was out after that shot, and that includes Hendo.


----------



## aimres (Oct 16, 2006)

Anyone who starts a thread like this does not understand the rules and dangers of fighting in MMA. This is MMA and not boxing! You fight till you are told to stop by a referee.
Its that simple.

Dan Henderson is no Gilbert Yvel.


----------



## eliteroller (May 17, 2009)

They need to close this thread already. If you really are fans of the sport and know your stuff. Here is what you need to do go buy or rent UFC KO's vol 1-6 and watch, you will see that it happens more often than you think. Watch them and just stop already.


----------



## chilo (May 27, 2007)

RushFan said:


> If Bisping is severely injured at all from his fight with Henderson I see no reason why he could not take the matter to court.
> Henderson stated various times that he was aware that Bisping was knocked out and landed the final strike merely to exact some "revenge". This is clearly an unsportsmanlike act and under UFC rule 22 it constitutes a foul:
> 
> 22. Engaging in an unsportsmanlike conduct that causes an injury to an opponent.
> ...


there was nothing unsportsmanlike about that last blow. the fight isn't over till the ref steps in and stops it. if bisping were to sue over this, he'd get a beating by the legal justice system just not as bad as the one he got by hendo. he just need to go back to the UK and cry to his mum.

edit: bisping and all his fans need to go back to the UK and cry to their mums.


----------



## sprawlbrawl (Apr 28, 2008)

RushFan said:


> If Bisping is severely injured at all from his fight with Henderson I see no reason why he could not take the matter to court.
> Henderson stated various times that he was aware that Bisping was knocked out and landed the final strike merely to exact some "revenge". This is clearly an unsportsmanlike act and under UFC rule 22 it constitutes a foul:
> 
> 22. Engaging in an unsportsmanlike conduct that causes an injury to an opponent.
> ...


r u fuckin kindin me,this is a joke right? you fight until the fight is stoped this shit happeneds all the time this is a stupid thread and should be closed


----------



## NGen2010 (Jun 3, 2008)

RushFan said:


> If Bisping is severely injured at all from his fight with Henderson I see no reason why he could not take the matter to court.
> Henderson stated various times that he was aware that Bisping was knocked out and landed the final strike merely to exact some "revenge". This is clearly an unsportsmanlike act and under UFC rule 22 it constitutes a foul:
> 
> 22. Engaging in an unsportsmanlike conduct that causes an injury to an opponent.
> ...



Really? Wow - you should probably start watching ice skating or something. Anyone that seeks legal action for what happens inside the octogon should stop fighting. Pathetic that people think this! Get a life man.


----------



## diablo5597 (Nov 12, 2008)

I'd much rather give Hendo $100,000 for one of the best KO's I have ever seen. I mean c'mon it was only Bisping.


----------



## NGen2010 (Jun 3, 2008)

very well put!


----------



## NGen2010 (Jun 3, 2008)

Grotty said:


> Henderson commited a serious foul, he knew Bisping was out and even my dead Gran could see there was no need for a follow up flying elbow.
> White showed a spineless approach to it by saying "henderson was joking", any educated person knows thats BS and it showed White for who he is.
> Lets face it Hendo is way above Bispings level and will be for a few years and yet White blew smoke up Bispings arse saying he could win if he fought the perfect fight, FFS that was pathetic.
> It was a great win until Hendo showed his true colours.
> ...


You must be from the UK? What a surprise! This was one of the greatest knockouts ever witnessed - regardless who was on the receiving end - it was amazing. Bisping knew he should not move to his left and he did it the entire fight. This was an "OH MY GOD" moment.


----------



## M.C (Jul 5, 2008)

There's like 10 pages here or something so I won't read all the way through them.

I will say, however, that this type of thing happens all the time in this sport, it's nothing new. Hendo was not fined or given any sort of slap on the hand for a reason, and that reason is it's no big deal in the MMA world, it happens all the time.

Now, he said that he did it on purpose, but in the heat of the moment, I am sure he only noticed he was knocked out until right before hitting him. If you watch a gif, it looks slow so you're like "look at all the time he has to see he is knocked out!", it's much different if you see it in normal time. He reacts in the heat of the moment. 

Oh, and, didn't he even say that he was just playing the crowd by saying he did it to shut his mouth, but he didn't really notice he was completely out at the time?


----------



## daitrong (May 27, 2007)

RushFan said:


> If Bisping is severely injured at all from his fight with Henderson I see no reason why he could not take the matter to court.
> Henderson stated various times that he was aware that Bisping was knocked out and landed the final strike merely to exact some "revenge". This is clearly an unsportsmanlike act and under UFC rule 22 it constitutes a foul:
> 
> 22. Engaging in an unsportsmanlike conduct that causes an injury to an opponent.
> ...


The fight ends when the ref stops the fight, period. What if Henderson was still sorta conscious but flaccid and the ref didn't stop the fight but Henderson stop punching because he thinks the fight is over???? Then everyone would say Henderson should have continued until the fight was stopped. The rules clearly state that the fight continues until the doctor or ref stops it. Bisping has no legal leg to stand on.


----------



## Flaw (Dec 28, 2006)

Wow people need to quit complaining. Every single person that posted for Henderson is absolutely correct. Ref wasn't there to stop the action so Henderson was fine.


----------



## Hellboy (Mar 15, 2008)

Rampage landed 3 punches on Wanderlei when he was unconcious. The last 2 while being held by the ref.


----------



## js9234 (Apr 8, 2007)

What a bunch of damn whiners. STFU already and stop being a little bitch that your guy got his ass whooped. Ya'll are an embarrassment as MMA Fans...


----------



## LV 2 H8 U (Nov 7, 2006)

Waaaah! He hit him an extra time I think I'll sue. Waaaah!
:sad02::sad02::sad02::sad02::sad02::sad02::sad02:

What a bunch of Bull5hit. Bisbing ran his mouth for months and he got what he wanted to do to Hendo.


----------



## TALENT (May 21, 2008)

Flaw said:


> Wow people need to quit complaining. Every single person that posted for Henderson is absolutely correct. Ref wasn't there to stop the action so Henderson was fine.


The ref was fine too though. He was running to stop hendo before Bisping had even his the ground. All around everything was perfect. Especially the fact Bisping got destroyed


----------



## Skylaars (Jul 13, 2009)

Seriously? This thread sucks. 

Bisping got rocked, ref hadn't yet stopped the fight, so Hendo didn't stop. 'Nuff said.

His comments after the fight were for the fans... which he cleared up during the press conference. The butt hurt Bisping fans are HILARIOUS.


----------



## americanfighter (Sep 27, 2006)

this is getting way out of hand. Look its a fight and people get hurt. The guys are suppose to keep going at it till the ref stops the fight. Bisping is in no way in any trouble the punch was perfectly legal because technically the fight hadn't stopped yet. the second punch came within a second of the other it was probably just instinct to keep going till the ref pulled him off as he said.I cant believe this many people are making such a big deal out of this.


----------



## ESPADA9 (Oct 13, 2006)

Yea, great idea, perhaps we can get the ACLU involved, require Hendo to take “sensitivity training” and if he refuses a lengthy prison sentence.

This mentality is JUST what MMA needs, this and more Brock Lesner and Kimbo Slice.

I knew it wasn’t going to last forever.

I think I’ll just continue to train and ignore all the PC safety Nazi’s who insist everyone on the planet live out their life like a house plant.


----------



## Flaw (Dec 28, 2006)

TALENT said:


> The ref was fine too though. He was running to stop hendo before Bisping had even his the ground. All around everything was perfect. Especially the fact Bisping got destroyed


+ rep Bisping getting messed up was the best part. I wish i could + rep all the people for hendo but that would take for ever.


----------



## carlosevenos (Sep 17, 2008)

people are only pissed off cos, hendo said he did it when he knew. Yes go till the ref stops it, but he didnt need that cos he knew already, whether that was malicious or not


----------



## cabby (Sep 15, 2006)

lol i t was such a badass ko:thumb02:


----------



## M.C (Jul 5, 2008)

I like cheese.

A lot.


----------



## Spite (Jul 7, 2009)

I'm totally neutral between the two fighters so I thought Id give my thoughts...

As people have said many fighters have continued to attack their opponent when they have been knocked out but...

The issue here is not that Henderson done it but admitted to knowingly attacking Bisping when he was out. Oh and Henderson knew he was out.. no doubt about it.

Bisping ran his mouth ect ect but hey he's just trying to promote himself. That 2nd shot from Henderson would have knocked bisping out if he wasnt already knocked out. At the end of the day the guy took 2 massive smacks to the head and imo serious damage could have been done.

Luckly it wasnt that bad.

But how many people here would have been defending Henderson if Bisping was seriously hurt? Henderson was running his mouth while Bisping was sparked out, I wonder how he would have felt if it worse than a Knock out? And yes I know many people have give examples of other fights where this has happened...but that doesn't make it right, does it?

What if the guy was F**ked up, UFC try to promote safety and some parts of the media really look down on MMA. What Henderson said has only give them something to talk about.

At the end of the day it happens, fighters often get punched when they are out, you can argue that the fighters are trained to carry on until the ref stops it. The difference is Henderson knew Bisping was out when he landed that 2nd shot. And worst of all he admitted it.

Nobody wants to see anyone seriously hurt doing something they love and other people love watching. I lost a bit respect for Henderson that night. Hitting KO'd opponents is wrong when you know they are out, I'm not just referring to Henderson but anyone else that wants to deliberately harm their opponent after the fight has been won.


----------



## jcal (Oct 15, 2006)

T.Bone said:


> These things are gonna happen. If your fighting somebody and they're trying to knock the f**k out of you, you're gonna keep going until the ref tells you to stop.


 thats not always the case ill use one example , when BJ was fighting sherk at the end when he threw a flying knee into his face he stopped fighting cause he saw that sherk was done, the ref didnt call it BJ did then the ref did. Bj could have kept going but he chose not to.


----------



## americanfighter (Sep 27, 2006)

Amazing how you stop at what happened in the cage. Hendo said he was joking dana said he was joking and everyone else agreed. Hendo made a bad joke and everyone is getting pissy about it. Come on guys grow up.


----------



## DragonStriker (Feb 11, 2009)

jcal said:


> thats not always the case ill use one example , when BJ was fighting sherk at the end when he threw a flying knee into his face he stopped fighting cause he saw that sherk was done, the ref didnt call it BJ did then the ref did. Bj could have kept going but he chose not to.


Yeah very true Bj isn't really as bad as people make him to be just because of a few incidents that were not nearly as bad as what Brock did.


----------



## deanmzi (Oct 15, 2006)

RushFan said:


> If Bisping is severely injured at all from his fight with Henderson I see no reason why he could not take the matter to court.
> Henderson stated various times that he was aware that Bisping was knocked out and landed the final strike merely to exact some "revenge". This is clearly an unsportsmanlike act and under UFC rule 22 it constitutes a foul:
> 
> 22. Engaging in an unsportsmanlike conduct that causes an injury to an opponent.
> ...



good grief - you see no reason - there would be hours upon hours of video footage put forth by the defense showing an untold # of fights where the exact same thing happened, a guy gets knocked out and took a shot after the fact, plus an untold # of fights where a guy took a big shot looked out on his feet and ended up recovering. If Bisping won a case like that it would put an end to the UFC as we know it - it would be 10oz gloves and headgear for all. Where is really the proof that Hendo intentionally struck Bisping in a manner that would have to labeled by the law as assault? Did he hit after the ref pulled him off? Was it outside of the ring? Was it minutes after the fight ended? Hendo reacted in a fraction of a second - how the hell would Bisping have any chance of winning a lawsuit? 
I agree that you do not want guys getting hit after they are KOed or can not defend themselves, but be very careful about what you wish for - the "sport" could turn into a literal chess match - okay you get 1 punch then your opponent has to go get a medical check, and then he gets 1 punch, and we'll just keep going until the doctor stops it:thumb02:


----------



## dwn4THECOUNT (May 9, 2008)

im sorry but this thread is ridiculous. im a bisping fan, and ill be the first to admit, he got KTFO, his own fault- whatever shit happens. but a lawsuit? sorry but if im fighting a guy, im gunna swing untill the ref jumps in. look at the nog/herring fight. herring didnt jump on top and nog recovered to win the fight.

a lawsuit for an extra shot? cmon get real.

/thread


----------



## FaBiSeNsEi (Jan 14, 2008)

Hey this isnt ballet so if you get in this sport be ready to get beaten up and if you talk as much trash as bisping be more ready hehe


----------



## loci (Jun 2, 2007)

If the same thing happened to an american fighter by a fighter from any other country, the yank's would be crying for military action 
It's only because you hate him and he's a brit that you find it not only hilarious but acceptable. 

"USA USA USA YEEEEHAAA" meat heads :sarcastic12:


----------



## SpoKen (Apr 28, 2007)

loci said:


> If the same thing happened to an american fighter by a fighter from any other country, the yank's would be crying for military action
> It's only because you hate him and he's a brit that you find it not only hilarious but acceptable.
> 
> "USA USA USA YEEEEHAAA" meat heads :sarcastic12:


You do know the word yank isn't taken as a serious insult here in America right?


----------



## nissassagame (May 6, 2008)

billhicks said:


> I can see both sides of the argument. It's not black and white.
> 
> One one side the ref hadn't stopped the fight so Hendo has a duty to keep going until he does.
> 
> ...


Agreed. Hendo isn't the smartest tool in the shed for saying what he did and we all know Mazasucki is horrible.


----------



## xLOTUSx (Dec 1, 2008)

I truly don’t understand how fans of the most bad ass sport in the world can be such pussies. Honestly to the thread starter how the F you even thought of this subject blows my mind. It's fighting if you cant handle 1 Punch to a downed opponent go watch something else cause you definitely don’t belong.


----------



## RushFan (Aug 25, 2007)

Spite said:


> *I'm totally neutral between the two fighters so I thought Id give my thoughts...
> 
> As people have said many fighters have continued to attack their opponent when they have been knocked out but...
> 
> ...


Well said buddy. Exactly right. 
The parts in bold need to be read again by the people who somehow still don't get it.


----------



## Anibus (Feb 4, 2008)

loci said:


> If the same thing happened to an american fighter by a fighter from any other country, the yank's would be crying for military action
> It's only because you hate him and he's a brit that you find it not only hilarious but acceptable.
> 
> "USA USA USA YEEEEHAAA" meat heads :sarcastic12:


I lol'd at "yanks"

I think Hendo did what he is under contract for, fight until the ref stops the fight. Whether he was out or not, it's the refs job to stop it.


----------



## zarny (Mar 4, 2007)

Sorry but there is no legal basis for Bisping to pursue.

It's not up to the fighters to pause for second and assess whether their opponent is unable to continue; it's the refs.

Henderson continued fighting until the fight was stopped by the referee.


----------



## RushFan (Aug 25, 2007)

zarny said:


> Sorry but there is no legal basis for Bisping to pursue.
> 
> It's not up to the fighters to pause for second and assess whether their opponent is unable to continue; it's the refs.
> 
> Henderson continued fighting, *despite knowing his opponent was knocked out*, until the fight was stopped by the referee *which constitutes a foul under UFC rule 22 for unsportsmanlike conduct*..


Fixed.


----------



## DragonStriker (Feb 11, 2009)

I am still laughing how BJ wanted the match to end that was a great match too but he destroyed Sherk.


----------



## Indestructibl3 (Apr 2, 2009)

attention said:


> He hadnt actually won the fight until the ref stopped it.
> 
> The fighter doesnt decide when the fight is over, the ref decides that.


Exactly, enough said.
For fucks sakes seriously.


----------



## HexRei (Apr 27, 2007)

RushFan said:


> Fixed.


Never has the rule you're citing been applied the way you claim. Not once. You can't just MAKE something true by saying it is, no matter how hard you wish. Your desire to make stopping the fight the fighter's responsibility instead of the ref's doesn't change the fact *that it isn't*.


----------



## name goes here (Aug 15, 2007)

The difference between a sporting martial arts match, and beating up someone like a dick, is in a sporting match you stop once you win, beating someone up you hit them after they are out then you boast about it and laugh at their injuries. 
If you prefer the second to the first then you are a sick ****.
Frankly it makes it worse that it is Dan doing this, it makes his previous good guy stuff seem to just be a smug act.

I will concede if Dan didn't do it on purpouse he is blameless. But he said otherwise.


----------



## BobbyD (Apr 27, 2008)

loci said:


> If the same thing happened to an american figher the yank's would be crying for military action


Not if that fighter was a raging asshole.


----------



## MLD (Oct 15, 2006)

jasvll said:


> Henderson operated 100% within the rules and didn't receive a foul for any action. If Bisping has a case, so does every other fighter that comes out on the losing end.


Well said. Legal action would open the biggest can of worms that if Bisping won a lawsuit, alot of fighters would go back and sue too. Not a good precedent to set. Besides, beating Bisping to a pulp was Hendersons job to do. Mario was supposed to tell him when to quit, and as soon as he did, Dan quit.


----------



## name goes here (Aug 15, 2007)

BobbyD said:


> Not if that fighter was a raging asshole.


Irrelevant. It wouldn't matter what Bisping/ or who ever had said, or how much golden boy help he'd been given when it comes to hitting someone when they are down, and laughing about it.


----------



## Shogun_Is_Champ (Jun 17, 2007)

loci said:


> If the same thing happened to an american fighter by a fighter from any other country, the yank's would be crying for military action
> It's only because you hate him and he's a brit that you find it not only hilarious but acceptable.
> 
> "USA USA USA YEEEEHAAA" meat heads :sarcastic12:


I've seen plenty of american fighters get pounded on after they are out. I saw Babalu hold onto a choke to David Heath after the ref stopped it. Yet do you see us crying? No, because you guys are just sad that the only "fighter" you guys have just got KTFO! And haha at yanks. Go brush your teeth you wanker.


----------



## Skylaars (Jul 13, 2009)

name goes here said:


> The difference between a sporting martial arts match, and beating up someone like a dick,* is in a sporting match you stop once you win*


And you win once the ref stops the fight, correct? It's apparent that you Brit's like to play the "What if" game, "What if he had seriously injured him?" blah blah blah. Well what if Hendo had stopped and Bisping had recovered?

Anyways, as was stated before, Hendo's comments immediately after the knockout was for the crowd. He cleared things up during the press conference, simply stating that as a fighter, your taught to keep fighting until the ref stops you. Butt hurt Brit's need to stop crying.


----------



## D.P. (Oct 8, 2008)

I honestly can't believe this thread is still alive. The only thing Hendo did wrong was say he wanted to shut him up in the post fight interview. If you can sue for that....then shit, I'm gonna be a rich motherfu**** soon.


----------



## Nomale (Apr 22, 2007)

I think it's a risk you take, when you deliberately try to get under a dangerous opponent's skin which Bisping himself (during TUF) said he wanted. It might play to your advantage by making your opponent unstable, but it also may turn things uglier than it otherwise would have because you've simply made him pissed off at you personally. 

Bisping's probably gonna be a little more careful in the future.


----------



## xbrokenshieldx (Mar 5, 2007)

The Supreme Court has already touched on the issue of bringing legal action that derives from a sporting event. I forgot the case (I will find it), but it comes from an amateur hockey game that occured, I believe, in the 1980s. 

The S.C. ruled that the only way a person has grounds to sue is if the action by the individual is grossly unexpected in the course of the competition or if it is unreasonable for a person to expect that the action could happen to them when they agree to take part in the sport.

Obviously this situation does not fulfill any of these criteria... No legal action can be taken.. end of discussion


----------



## xeberus (Apr 23, 2007)

How/why is this thread still going on? xD


----------



## Combat Soul (Oct 2, 2008)

The owners of this site should seek legal action for the bandwidth this troll thread has used up.


----------



## Blitzdog (Jul 9, 2009)

Leaves a big steaming pile on this thread so people will stay away and it can just die.:sarcastic07:


----------



## RushFan (Aug 25, 2007)

Can a Mod add a vote to this thread?

It should say : Is maliciously striking an already clearly unconscious fighter an unsportsmanlike act? Yes or No.

We don't need to talk about fighting till the ref stops it. It's about protecting fighters who are defenseless.
Remember Cantwell vs Razak? Cantwell was right to snap his arm (wrong to gloat about it though) because Razak refused to tap. Razak was conscious and should have acknowledged the danger he was in. The difference is Bisping was unconscious. He can no longer protect his own safety. 

It's pathetic that people here are trying to dismiss Henderson's post fights comments as a "joke". The only joke is how biased some of you Americans are.


----------



## jongurley (Jun 28, 2008)

"you keep fighting until the REFEREE stops the fight",, Hendo done just that,, and he also shut Bispings mouth,, HAHAHHAHAHAHAHAAAA raise01:


----------



## xbrokenshieldx (Mar 5, 2007)

RushFan said:


> Can a Mod add a vote to this thread?
> 
> It should say : Is maliciously striking an already clearly unconscious fighter an unsportsmanlike act? Yes or No.
> 
> ...



I don't really think many of us are biased, I just think we are seeing things differently. I do not think Hendo rationally considered whether or not to strike Bisping a second time, I think it was a reaction. Also, it is not like Yamasaki (by the way, is he Italian or Japanese?) was feverishly trying to pull Hendo off and Hendo kept striking. Which leads to the next point, some of you guys are saying the Americans here are biased and if it was the other way around they would have been complaining about. Well, a lot of these guys who are "defending"-if that is what you want to call it- Hendo are the same ones who criticized Rampage for what he did to Wandy, and who said what Babalu did was not a big deal. I don't think there is as much "country pride" on this thread as you make it out to be. 

And as for some people dismissing his comments as a joke. You, sir, are missing the point. At no point did anyone really say it was a funny joke, or that it was a good way to play with the crowd. We are simply saying that it was just a joke, something that no one needs to take too literally.


----------



## coldcall420 (Aug 2, 2007)

RushFan said:


> If Bisping is severely injured at all from his fight with Henderson I see no reason why he could not take the matter to court.
> Henderson stated various times that he was aware that Bisping was knocked out and landed the final strike merely to exact some "revenge". This is clearly an unsportsmanlike act and under UFC rule 22 it constitutes a foul:
> 
> 22. Engaging in an unsportsmanlike conduct that causes an injury to an opponent.
> ...


 
Crazy...:confused02:


----------



## CornbreadBB (Jul 31, 2008)

Yeah, if Bisping was actually told that you get hit in a fight, I'm sure he woul.d never have signed up for it. How many times has this happened before? I remember tons of times where it has and I also remember tons of times when one fighter already thought their opponent was already KOed, stopped, and the ref didn't stop it. Compared to all that, I think I've seen one fight where the fighter actually stopped because he thought his opponent was too hurt. What are the refs for? To look pretty? Then Emerson should be a ref....


----------



## All_In (Aug 23, 2007)

RushFan said:


> Can a Mod add a vote to this thread?
> 
> It should say : Is maliciously striking an already clearly unconscious fighter an unsportsmanlike act? Yes or No.
> 
> ...


Why is it you're always whining about something? You feel the need to take a stand against something as stupid as suggesting Bisping take legal action for Henderson punching him in the face. Congratulations you have now drawn attention and debate to your thread. 

And better yet, you've managed to insult Americans yet again. Every stance you take depends on your own misguided assumptions, and most of your drivel has to do with criticizing others - whom you've grouped into blanket stereotypes. 

The people you've decided to bait here - or in essence the ones whose opinions you should be paying attention to - are mainly unbiased MMA fans, that don't have American flag decals across the back of our pickups and get behind every fighter just because he is American - ironically enough you seem to get against whichever American fighters are in action at the time. This isn't people reacting that Bisping was British and arrogant and that the good ole American boy Henderson shut him up. This is people who watch MMA ALL THE TIME and realize that these athletes will throw punches until told to stop. Guys get hit while unconscious and defenseless all the time. Get over it, and stop generalizing the people your being patronizing towards you pompous hypocrite.


----------



## xbrokenshieldx (Mar 5, 2007)

CornbreadBB said:


> Yeah, if Bisping was actually told that you get hit in a fight, I'm sure he woul.d never have signed up for it. How many times has this happened before? I remember tons of times where it has and I also remember tons of times when one fighter already thought their opponent was already KOed, stopped, and the ref didn't stop it. Compared to all that, I think I've seen one fight where the fighter actually stopped because he thought his opponent was too hurt. What are the refs for? To look pretty? *Then Emerson should be a ref.*...


No. Whhat you are describing in a good ref. is mercy... Emerson has no mercy..


----------



## LCRaiders (Apr 7, 2008)

The only thing that Bisbing should seek is a neurosurgeon..

He got laced so hard that some of his brain cells have to be floating around somewhere..

That's what you get for talking so much crap


----------



## FutureOK (Oct 15, 2008)

He should just take it on the chin These things happen.


----------



## coldcall420 (Aug 2, 2007)

FutureOK said:


> He should just take it on the chin These things happen.


 

To his credit he did and i dont think he cried about it at all....he gave him his respect and said he got beat....I though he was class in defeat...maybe cuz he couldnt be anything else for lack of brain function due to severe blow to face but thats just me.....:confused02:


----------



## The Horticulturist (Feb 16, 2009)

Mayhem Miller mentioned he saw Bisping loaded through the night partying, that isn't the smartest thing to do when you have a concussion and have been ko'd like that. (I understand why he would want to though. He is suspended from doing anything for awhile anyway.)


Don't be so sensitive just because Bisping got one extra shot. No legal actions are being taken on this, and it's hardly something we haven't seen before. 

You'll never convince me that what Hendo did was worse than this. Or a dozen other instances I could come up with, Yes maybe a rule of sportsmanship should be enforced from now on to prevent damage, but to put the crown of thorns on hendo is wrong.

No one will convince me what Hendo did was worse than this.


----------



## RushFan (Aug 25, 2007)

All_In_GSP said:


> Why is it you're always whining about something? You feel the need to take a stand against something as stupid as suggesting Bisping take legal action for Henderson punching him in the face. Congratulations you have now drawn attention and debate to your thread.
> 
> And better yet, you've managed to insult Americans yet again. Every stance you take depends on your own misguided assumptions, and most of your drivel has to do with criticizing others - whom you've grouped into blanket stereotypes.
> 
> The people you've decided to bait here - or in essence the ones whose opinions you should be paying attention to - are mainly unbiased MMA fans, that don't have American flag decals across the back of our pickups and get behind every fighter just because he is American - ironically enough you seem to get against whichever American fighters are in action at the time. This isn't people reacting that Bisping was British and arrogant and that the good ole American boy Henderson shut him up. This is people who watch MMA ALL THE TIME and realize that these athletes will throw punches until told to stop. Guys get hit while unconscious and defenseless all the time. Get over it, and stop generalizing the people your being patronizing towards you pompous hypocrite.


I have one thing to say:


----------



## xbrokenshieldx (Mar 5, 2007)

SuicideJohnson said:


> Mayhem Miller mentioned he saw Bisping loaded through the night partying, that isn't the smartest thing to do when you have a concussion and have been ko'd like that. (I understand why he would want to though. He is suspended from doing anything for awhile anyway.)
> 
> 
> Don't be so sensitive just because Bisping got one extra shot. No legal actions are being taken on this, and it's hardly something we haven't seen before.
> ...


Agreed.. What Rampage did was much morse. But damn, I really didn't realize how vicious that left hook was until that gif.


----------



## Combat Soul (Oct 2, 2008)

I love the way Rampage just stays in the pocket and covers up. If you stand that close to him you deserve to get KTFO for being so dumb.

And yes you can see the referee has his arms around Jackson, he should have pushed him off rather than hugging him and letting him smash Wand in the face.

It is Yves to be fair, the worst referee I have ever seen.


----------



## Zemelya (Sep 23, 2007)

CornbreadBB said:


> Yeah, if Bisping was actually told that you get hit in a fight, I'm sure he woul.d never have signed up for it. How many times has this happened before? I remember tons of times where it has and I also remember tons of times when one fighter already thought their opponent was already KOed, stopped, and the ref didn't stop it. Compared to all that, I think I've seen one fight where the fighter actually stopped because he thought his opponent was too hurt. What are the refs for? To look pretty? Then Emerson should be a ref....


Arona vs Rampage is good example of unneeded kindness... Rampage was all fuked up, Arona stopped fighting without ref's consent - and got shit slammed out of him later


----------



## All_In (Aug 23, 2007)

RushFan said:


> I have one thing to say:


Now you're whining about the officiating of tennis matches?


----------



## RushFan (Aug 25, 2007)

All_In_GSP said:


> Now you're whining about the officiating of tennis matches?


----------



## coldcall420 (Aug 2, 2007)

RushFan said:


> I have one thing to say:





RushFan said:


>


 
Cant you just state your point or what your trying to convey instead of posting videos on every post......:confused02:


----------



## name goes here (Aug 15, 2007)

He's already made his point though, he can't repeapt it for 18 pages.


----------



## All_In (Aug 23, 2007)

name goes here said:


> He's already made his point though, he can't repeapt it for 18 pages.


You sure about that?


----------



## Seperator88 (Jul 12, 2009)

why are we even still talking about this, why is it such a big deal now, stop watching the fight replay in slow motion and put it on normal speed, i did the next day after i was sober even and it still is completely legit, it was not unsportsman like conduct


----------



## name goes here (Aug 15, 2007)

All_In_GSP said:


> You sure about that?


I don't know, I think there is no possibility of legal action - but I think Hendo shouldn't have said what he did. Rush has made his point - without reality testing, we can't argue what is correct beyond outlining the case for each side - which has already been done - the only next step seems to be personal insults. 

Also

"(rogan)Dan you look very happy, you said coming into this fight you wanted to shut him up, mission accomplished

(Dan)Yeah I believe I accomplished that for a little while, I don't know if he'll ever shut his mouth completely though
...
(R)Did you know he was out before you landed this one

(D)Hehheh. Normally I'm not that way in fights, I know if the guys out, I tend to stop, I knew I hit him out, I think that one was to shut him up a bit"


----------



## Roflcopter (Sep 5, 2008)

I don't think you can sue someone for getting injured in a fighting competition. Seriously.


----------



## name goes here (Aug 15, 2007)




----------



## RushFan (Aug 25, 2007)

name goes here said:


>


Damn dude! Now I understand! 
You should have just posted that at the start of the thread and saved us all the trouble.


----------



## TERMINATOR (Jul 6, 2008)

its over but damn that was nasty


----------



## HexRei (Apr 27, 2007)

wow, breaking news!


----------



## name goes here (Aug 15, 2007)

With this new info I think we should go over every argument again.


----------



## All_In (Aug 23, 2007)

name goes here said:


> With this new info I think we should go over every argument again.


Better yet, post irrelevant videos every chance we get, make the issue bigger than it is, and project nationalism onto unsuspecting fans of MMA.


----------



## Lawschool blues (Feb 7, 2010)

*Researching possible Legal ramifiactions of UFC Fighting*

Hey Everybody,

I am writing a paper for law school about possible legal issues arising in UFC. More specifically, I am seeking to establish that a fighter could sue an opponent (or ref) in narrowly defined specific instances. I am looking for Super egregious, blatant, dirty hits, especially once a fighter goes down (or is knocked unconscious). Does anybody know of a videoclip with this type of action. I have viewed the Henderson "late" hit, and although I think its questionable, I really need something more egregious to make a hypothetical legal case out of. Can anybody help? Thanks for your thoughts. I will be sure to post my findings.


----------



## JackAbraham34 (Jun 30, 2009)

Look mate, i understand your new so you can't be blamed, but you should of really started a new thread asking about this, instead of bumping a 7 month old one.


----------



## adren (Feb 7, 2010)

As much as i don't care for Bisping, i didn't like those shots after he was out by Henderson. Hate your opponent fine, but don't do that shit. Have some respect.


----------



## Spec0688 (Sep 9, 2007)

really... I mean..REALLY??? for your first post on these boards, you will resurrect a topic that is 1 year old..SHAME on you!! SHAME!

oh yea, welcome to the boards, but you probably already had an account but created a new one just for this..:thumbsdown:


----------



## Halebop (Oct 10, 2006)

Lawschool blues said:


> Hey Everybody,
> 
> I am writing a paper for law school about possible legal issues arising in UFC. More specifically, I am seeking to establish that a fighter could sue an opponent (or ref) in narrowly defined specific instances. I am looking for Super egregious, blatant, dirty hits, especially once a fighter goes down (or is knocked unconscious). Does anybody know of a videoclip with this type of action. I have viewed the Henderson "late" hit, and although I think its questionable, I really need something more egregious to make a hypothetical legal case out of. Can anybody help? Thanks for your thoughts. I will be sure to post my findings.


Damn. It will be hard to beat the Bisping hit. While I think I might suggest a situation I have thought about that we as fans would have little chance to witness on our TV's: What about a situation where a fighter verbally submits because tapping is physically impossible and his opponent injures him anyway? Dunno of any instances but I'm sure you can research that if you haven't already. There is the Nate Marquardt pile driver video clip of thales lietes an awesome yet illegal manuever. Late hit wise, you are going to have a tough time beating Hendo's late hit on Marquardt. You know in Hendo's post fight interview he admitted knowing Bisping was out cold right? Hope some of this is helpful.


----------



## americanfighter (Sep 27, 2006)

I can't belive we are till talking about this. Hendo has already said he was jokeing in the post fight. Plus there is nothing illegal about the hit being that the reff didn't stop the fight yet. There have been many worse cases than this such as Royce holding submitions while the reff is trying to pull him off and rampage pummling his opponet while the reff has a hold of him and pulling as hard as he can to get him off. Now why is every on so worked up about hendo and not the those. 

I hope silva smashes his face in with knees.


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

adren said:


> As much as i don't care for Bisping, i didn't like those shots after he was out by Henderson. Hate your opponent fine, but don't do that shit. Have some respect.


So you claim to be an admin at another site and yet your bumping 6 month old ilrelavant threads?


----------



## AlphaDawg (Nov 16, 2009)

LOL I never saw this thread before. I laughed my ass off though. Some severe Bisping nut-huggery here. Either that or they've never watched MMA before. Either way, it's a very stupid thing to say.


----------



## sicc (Mar 4, 2007)




----------



## Bob Pataki (Jun 16, 2007)

Someone has probably already mentioned this but I can't be bothered to read 20 pages to check...

Henderson did the same to Wanderlei.

What I want to know is why anyone would do a flying forearm smash if they didn't think the guy was out. If you've just dropped them, doing a superman dive onto them could end up with you in their guard, and most people seems to rush over and do things more methodically. Makes me wonder if Hendo does this when he knows they're out, but I'd doubt he'd be that evil.


----------



## Life B Ez (Jan 23, 2010)

So should Wand sue Rampage? Rampage kept punching him long after the ref tried to stop him........


----------



## swpthleg (Dec 31, 2006)

There is assumed risk whenever a fighter steps into the ring/cage, that I'm sure comes into play with regard to any legal ramifications.


----------



## AlphaDawg (Nov 16, 2009)

Life B Ez said:


> So should Wand sue Rampage? Rampage kept punching him long after the ref tried to stop him........


That's a completely different type of situation though. When the ref told Henderson to stop, he stopped. The ref tried to stop Rampage but Rampage just kept going at it. Should he be sued? God no but it's much more unsportsmanlike.


----------



## swpthleg (Dec 31, 2006)

Exactly. 

At issue is a code of honor and sportsmanship, not potential grounds for litigation.


----------



## Xerxes (Aug 14, 2008)

Old thread is old.


----------

